# South African PCC



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone has a clue how long the Pretoria Office takes for issuing a PCC document. They said 6-8 weeks is the max ETA. Does it really takes that long?

Considering the post office delays which courier service should be used for documents pick up..? Bunnyhop?


----------



## Ylaw (Nov 26, 2014)

yes it does take that long

I contacted bunny hop but they couldnt help me since I had already applied, but they did mention they can help if you havent yet applied. I'd say it's worth to give them a call and find out.

as an FYI, even with having courier my documents, it still took about a week before my application was actually registered on their system and for them to acknowledge my application


----------



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the Information


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

parsrivastava said:


> Anyone has a clue how long the Pretoria Office takes for issuing a PCC document. They said 6-8 weeks is the max ETA. Does it really takes that long?
> 
> Considering the post office delays which courier service should be used for documents pick up..? Bunnyhop?


Hi parsrivastava, 

I recommend using a well known courier company such as Postnet, which uses DHL. If you follow up with the office in Pretoria on a daily basis, you should get your PCC sooner than 6 weeks.


----------

